

Startup News -- Chinese HN clone - jiyinyiyong
http://news.dbanotes.net/newest

======
lispython
The source code Startup News based is from the Arc language package written
several years ago which may contain some serious Bug.

~~~
jiyinyiyong
How did you tell that?

